# Dockapp compilation is giving a error



## smoofy (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi I'm trying to compile some dockapps for window maker on my system (FreeBSD 8.1) using the gmake but I'm getting following error:


```
gcc -o wmacpi wmacpi.o libacpi.o -O2  -lX11 -ldockapp
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
gmake: *** [wmacpi] Error 1
```
I have no much experience in this but I guess it is some kind of incompatibility between BSD and linux. Any suggestions in this?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2011)

GCC doesn't include /usr/local/libs/ by default, hence it cannot find the libraries in that directory.


----------



## smoofy (Jan 3, 2011)

I see, but what libraries I should have installed as I can't find it anywhere.


----------

